# Rosie's Blog



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Most people who talk to me on this forum will know I love my bird, I've had her since the summer and have been working on rehabilitation her. She was abused and neglected by her past owners, the wife then sat in front of a pet store and eventually some older friends of mine came and accepted her. The women said her husband was going to kill her. Poor Rosie had a broken foot, part of her upper mandible was missing, her gray feathers where a disgusting yellowish color. She was also completely terrified and in a budgie cage they had to cut open to remove her. 

They loved her and without them who knows where she would be now. 4 years later they let me take her home since she liked me because she knew I would pet her hours on end when no one else could. I taught her to step up and did months of therapy on her legs to get her strength back in her feet and legs. Now she seems like a different bird, she is more playful and healthier then I've ever seen her before.

I hope people enjoy reading about Rosie, and if you have any parrot questions you can post them here as well. I also have a Parrot Tumblr http://rosiethegalah.tumblr.com/

I'll also try to include a photo with each of the post that are a update on Rosie


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

The scary thing about Rosie seeming more healthy is that she's a very unhealthy bird. 

Today Rosie had a visit to the local avian vet. Her calcium levels are very low and if she lays an egg it would destroy what I’ve accomplished with her so far and has the possibility of even killing her. She has a cuttle bone, but I’ll need to make sure she gets calcium in other ways as well as removing any warm foods from her diet that might cause her to want to lay an egg. Her blood count is pretty high too. They also tested to see if she had any bacteria infections that came back clean. Her heart, lungs, eyes, ears, and nose all look healthy and she didn’t see any fatty tumors on her. The other test will tell us more about her organs and should take a day or two.

Because Rosie was so underweight when I got her the vet thinks she was starting to get organ failure from her sun flower seed diet, luckily I quickly changed her diet and included fresh foods and finally pellets and she gained 17 grams(so now she’s at 167). Her diet is also helping with her feathers, when I got her she still had a fair amount of yellow and brown feathers and each time she molts they look more beautiful. She could tell she’s started her recovery process and gave me a few pointers on things I should remove from her diet and highly recommended Harrison’s organ diet that I’ll be starting her on.

As she continues to get healthier and eats her new organic diet she should continue to recover and her body will sort itself out. Her liver is bound to have some problems and the recovery process is going to take a while but will be worth it.

She said I’ve been doing a great job with her and she’s impressed by how much she’s recovered so far, I’m glad I’ve been doing it right so far because I would of felt horrible if I hadn’t been. In 6 weeks we’ll redo one of the test to see if she’s still improving.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I must admit, Harrison’s seems like a very good organic pellet and it’s so much cheaper then Feed Your Flock. Yesterday I introduced a few pieces to Rosie and she nibbled on it then ate her normal pellets. Today I changed it up some and gave her mostly the new pellets and only a little bit of the old pellets, she’s taken right to it and is eating normally. I’ll be watching her closely to make sure she is eating the proper amount of food, if not I’ll add more of her older pellets.


http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Rosie is really pretty  what makes me sad is how people don't care for their pets! good for you  I personally love birds....but... I don't feel ready for one, so I won't get one :lol:


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, She is fantastic  and that's very wise of you to think that way


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i went through the Tumblr. :V she's a beautiful bird, and you're a wonderful person for taking her in. do you have any pictures of how she looked around the time you got her? i'm curious to see how far she's come.

Ma wants a parrot. she's kept birds my whole life, and it's lonely in the house, not having one. :I


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i went through the Tumblr. :V she's a beautiful bird, and you're a wonderful person for taking her in. do you have any pictures of how she looked around the time you got her? i'm curious to see how far she's come.
> 
> Ma wants a parrot. she's kept birds my whole life, and it's lonely in the house, not having one. :I


I sure can  What type of birds did your mom have? The nice thing about Rosie is she'll live a long time, I don't think I'd ever be able to get a short lived parrot because it would be heart breaking when they go. I hope I have Rosie for a very very long time and I don't even want to think about when she passes away.


This is a few months after my friends got her. Her foot is swollen, feathers look horrible and are discolored and greasy, feces is visible on her vent feathers, she is very unhealthy and has extremely weak legs. That's only the beginning of the list too. We know nothing about her past except the lady's husband was going to kill her. 









This is about a month after I brought her home, and about 4 years after the above photo. She is still unhealthy, has no feather dust from not getting enough calcium and eating mostly sun flower seeds, her feathers are off colored and brownish still and she's underweight and her feathers are greasy.









Now is the happy part, these are 2 of her photos from yesterday. She has close to no feather dust(better the none), is eating pellets instead of seeds, is still underweight but rather then 250 grams she's now 270grams. She's sleeps less and is more playful then she used to be and sometimes even plays with her toys. Her legs are super strong now and she is getting more exercise in flying exercises.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You've done wonders with her, Copper. Rosie looks so much better. Her poor foot looks so painful in those early pics of her. That's very frightening that she was in a cage that had to be cut to remove her. I'm really glad she came into your care because such a beautiful bird deserves a wise, knowledgeable and loving owner. Her eyes are shining now and her personality is blossoming so much. Kudos, Copper!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

what an amazing change! O_O she looks amazing!

.... how can you kill such an intelligent animal?! if you don't want a bird, give it to a pet store! or craigslist, or the local SPCA! people amaze me at how cruel they can be. :I


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

that is what I say! actually here it is mostly pigeons in the spcas  Some people just do not realize, when you have a pet that isn't a hamster or something short-lived you are spending 5-100 years caring for them!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's beautiful, Copper.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

*@Sakura*
Her foot really was sad  When I noticed it it was a little bit worse, but her last owners where able to loosen her lag bands some. And she totally is opening up personality wise as she gains confidence in herself. Here she is stuffing her face into a paper towel roll haha








*
@Luimeral*
I don't know how you could kill one either, or any animal unless it's humanely killed for food. It's sad how many unwanted pets are out there, especially the forgotten pets who are sitting in a cage ignored, I find that happens to reptiles way to often. 

*@Sena Hansler*
In San Jose there's a pigeon/dove rescue, I met them at a pet expo and got to pet one of them. They rescue unwanted pets and wild doves that have been injured. 

*@Dramaqueen*
Thankyou


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I have some awesome news, the rest of Rosie's test results came back and her organs are all looking good. She still has other problems and isn't all better yet but knowing her organs are healthy is such a huge relief.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha cute picture :3 And I love whatever camera you have xD

That's cool! Here... it's if the shelter has enough room for doves and pigeons. They aren't noisy...they make that cooing noise, which I find pretty. They are generally friendly, they don't bite (or rarely do), so whoever gets them has no reason to not want them :-(

and that is good, about her organs =D


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I love the way she looks! I should go to that shelter, it is probably like 20 minutes away from where I live.

Copper you live in the bay area right?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> haha cute picture :3 And I love whatever camera you have xD
> 
> That's cool! Here... it's if the shelter has enough room for doves and pigeons. They aren't noisy...they make that cooing noise, which I find pretty. They are generally friendly, they don't bite (or rarely do), so whoever gets them has no reason to not want them :-(
> 
> and that is good, about her organs =D


I use a Nikon D3000, pretty awesome camera if you know how to use it  A lot of people buy a DSLR and use it on automatic, I don't get that lol the photos come out so much better when you have all the settings exactly how you like them and change them depending on where you are. 

They are really sweet, even if they do bite it doesn't hurt at all. 



> kfryman I love the way she looks! I should go to that shelter, it is probably like 20 minutes away from where I live.
> 
> Copper you live in the bay area right?


I've never been to there location, I only met them at the pet expo. If you do go see it you should tell us what it's like  

Yes I'm in the bay area, I live about as far south in San Jose as you can get, I can get to Morgan hill faster then I can get to downtown lol I bring Rosie with me a lot of places around here, maybe one day you'll run into us.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> haha cute picture :3 And I love whatever camera you have xD
> 
> That's cool! Here... it's if the shelter has enough room for doves and pigeons. They aren't noisy...they make that cooing noise, which I find pretty. They are generally friendly, they don't bite (or rarely do), so whoever gets them has no reason to not want them :-(
> 
> and that is good, about her organs =D


I use a Nikon D3000, pretty awesome camera if you know how to use it  A lot of people buy a DSLR and use it on automatic, I don't get that lol the photos come out so much better when you have all the settings exactly how you like them and change them depending on where you are. 

They are really sweet, even if they do bite it doesn't hurt at all. 



> kfryman I love the way she looks! I should go to that shelter, it is probably like 20 minutes away from where I live.
> 
> Copper you live in the bay area right?


I've never been to there location, I only met them at the pet expo. If you do go see it you should tell us what it's like  

Yes I'm in the bay area, I live about as far south in San Jose as you can get, I can get to Morgan hill faster then I can get to downtown lol I bring Rosie with me a lot of places around here, maybe one day you'll run into us.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I took a video of when I'm training Rosie. Most of this is a review of what she already knows, I cleaned this big branch from outside and wanted to practice spin with her on a perch, before she would only do it on a flat surface. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw0JWTJz67g&list=UU5QPzcyW6sHN0OBkffHzk7A&index=2&feature=plcp


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Also she makes a cute noise here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-a5zvpABU4&list=UU5QPzcyW6sHN0OBkffHzk7A&index=3&feature=plcp

and she''s sleepy awwww
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur09ZULV8qY&list=UU5QPzcyW6sHN0OBkffHzk7A&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awww =D


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

It's so funny and cute when parrots look at something in front of their face.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: haha nice


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Today while training Rosie she was very excited and when she waved she also danced, it was so adorable! I'm going to try to teach her to do this on que, just need to decide on a word and hand signal.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Copper, she looks so funny with her in that paper towel tube. 

I do think in many ways an animal's personality is only as outgoing and friendly as its owner's. If an owner doesn't spend time with a pet, it won't develop a very good personality. So Rosie is a testament to all the time you spend caring for her and playing with her, Copper.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Copper, she looks so funny with her in that paper towel tube.
> 
> I do think in many ways an animal's personality is only as outgoing and friendly as its owner's. If an owner doesn't spend time with a pet, it won't develop a very good personality. So Rosie is a testament to all the time you spend caring for her and playing with her, Copper.


I do spend a huge amount of time with her, proof of this is my lack of presence in the coffeehouse chat. The time that I would use to chat with everyone is now the time I give to Rosie lol. It's crazy to think I've only had her since august, she's so different now. She was just a shell and has now rediscovered the world.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

that's like any animal... need to spend time witht them, teach them "it's okay" and they'll not only come out of their shell but love you ^^


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I mode having birds, we use to have parakeets and we would lock out all the cats and let them fly indoors. They would even come to land on you if you held out your hand.

I never thought of it that way, maybe if my sister played with her dogs more they wouldn't be so lazy!

My grandma lives in Morgan Hill! Such a nice town, or at least the area where the library and town hall is. Right below the volcano lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My dad'sdog was lazy. I took her on bike rides  she gained muscle power xD

Awww there was a wolf whistling, whistler of a parakeet in the store. Hand tamed. but he was mean. :|


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

kfryman said:


> I mode having birds, we use to have parakeets and we would lock out all the cats and let them fly indoors. They would even come to land on you if you held out your hand.
> 
> I never thought of it that way, maybe if my sister played with her dogs more they wouldn't be so lazy!
> 
> My grandma lives in Morgan Hill! Such a nice town, or at least the area where the library and town hall is. Right below the volcano lol.


I live 15 minutes away from Morgan hill lol It's pretty, I used to go down there to take photos, and also turn off right before Morgan hill and go up to the reservoir and Uvas Canyon. I'm a little scared to now though, a girl was abducted in Morgan hill and in willow glen(I think, all the city's are mushed together) there was a attempted kidnapping with the taser but the girl got away. That added on the fact that my sister likes to remind us there's thousands of unknown serial killers all over the country at any given time makes me paranoid lol.

I have a weird family lol



Sena Hansler said:


> My dad'sdog was lazy. I took her on bike rides :smile: she gained muscle power xD
> 
> Awww there was a wolf whistling, whistler of a parakeet in the store. Hand tamed. but he was mean. :neutral:


I bet she feels better now that she's in shape 

It sounds like he wasn't socialized properly, a vicious bird can turn into a baby for the person it likes lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love rosie. any help with my birds? i had them for 2 weeks and they still don't like me


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

patience, constant "I'm here" things. feed them, have your hand in the cage, water them, don't touch!  respect for the bird = trust in the bird for you = tamer.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

if am close to them they bite me. and i didn't get the last part, what?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> if am close to them they bite me. and i didn't get the last part, what?


It will be harder because you have two birds who appear to be bonded to one another. Have you tried the touch training yet? That is the fastest and best technique to tame a bird. 

Do they like millet spray? Most cockatiels adore it, if they like it try using a long piece of millet and holding the very tip of the stem so you are not too close when they're eating it. Once they feel more confident with that move your hand closer and closer until you can have your hand about 4 inches from them. Make sure that's the only time they get millet so they are excited about it. At first they might not realize what it is but it's a birds nature to beak something near their face and they'll soon realize they love it. 

Make sure not to over due it, if they are doing really good give them a break for 30 minutes or an hour so you're stopping on good terms. A lot of people(I've even done this) will get excited that the bird is doing good and keep pushing until they gone past the birds comfort level, this will break the birds trust with you. If this does happen take your hand back to where the bird is ok and do it correct one or two times then give them a break. 

Make sure to never end on a bad note, you always want to end good because it makes a big impression on your bird. Sometimes it helps to talk softly or whistle little songs while training cockatiels.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

some people use the method that I don't agree with... is "forcing" them to be fine with you, a method of grabbing and holding until they stop biting and freaking out. I don't recommend it, the bird can get hurt and so can you! plus bonded pairs are harder to tame, and each bird will be different for different people.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh okay, i don't have a millet spray or a clicker. i don't have anything they could bite on, besides the part of a paint brush where no paint goes.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*popping in* Crazy. My dad's cousin lives in Morgan Hill, too.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> oh okay, i don't have a millet spray or a clicker. i don't have anything they could bite on, besides the part of a paint brush where no paint goes.


You can use a chop stick, I use a shish kabob stick. And do you have a petco around you? he clickers are really cheap, like $2 or $3. Look around the house for change and see if you have enough. I'm not sure what you could use in place of a clicker because you want it to be a consistent noise.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

some glass juice bottles have a clicky cap xD drink and a clicker? bahaha.  -random-


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Like Snapple!

Yeah that girl last year went to a school Luke 2 minutes away from my house then moved to Morgan Hill. I guess they found a pair of handcuffs out there too. I wanna live out in the country away from all this, so sketchy. Hope they at least find her.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

kfryman said:


> Like Snapple!
> 
> Yeah that girl last year went to a school Luke 2 minutes away from my house then moved to Morgan Hill. I guess they found a pair of handcuffs out there too. I wanna live out in the country away from all this, so sketchy. Hope they at least find her.


I hope so to, but I'm not sure if they will  

I Live pretty south in San Jose, and can walk to the hill so it's nice. Still has that suburb feel to it though. My best friends backyard goes up the hill XD We see cows behind her house, coyotes, deer, turkeys, quail and they've seen a mountain lion.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

The other day I was holding Rosie and she lost her balance and bit me on the lip pretty hard to hold on. Later in the day she lost balance again and nearly got my eye lid. On days like these I tell myself to never get a larger bird who has a messed up leg lol. Although, if it was a really sweet bird who needed a home and I can afford the vet bills... maybe XD

Happy late Easter


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Copper, ouch! I guess it's a sign of how much she trusts you that she reaches for you to hold on, it's just too bad it hurts so much. Hope you heal up soon!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Copper, ouch! I guess it's a sign of how much she trusts you that she reaches for you to hold on, it's just too bad it hurts so much. Hope you heal up soon!


It's really not that bad since she has such a little beak  On my lip I just have a scratch. and she just barely missed my face XD One time she did make my forehead bleed though lol Most birds will grab the first thing they can get when they are off balance, so it's more of a reaction then trust. She can be pretty good with her beak though, She can hang with her beak from my hand. She does this when I hold her upside down and she wants to be right side up again. If I don't place my other hand under her fast enough she'll squeeze a little tighter, but it only hurts a little. 

I got her out and took a photo of her hanging from my hand. She was a little confused because I had just closed her cage for the night and was about to cover her XD. I made it up with lots of head scratched though.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ohmigosh, she looks so funny dangling there! Tell Rosie we're sorry for disturbing her beauty rest so we could get our fill of cute pics. 

I'm glad bird beaks don't hurt as much, especially since she's adept at using hers. I was thinking back to when my cat clawed my lip and sliced it open. Only reason I didn't get stitches is because my neighbor is a nurse and she came over and fixed it for me. I think I must have bad memories of sharp objects near lips.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Ohmigosh, she looks so funny dangling there! Tell Rosie we're sorry for disturbing her beauty rest so we could get our fill of cute pics.
> 
> I'm glad bird beaks don't hurt as much, especially since she's adept at using hers. I was thinking back to when my cat clawed my lip and sliced it open. Only reason I didn't get stitches is because my neighbor is a nurse and she came over and fixed it for me. I think I must have bad memories of sharp objects near lips.


owww. That sounds very painful. I don't like how cat scratches puff up a little O.O. The X-large cockatoos have the worst bite in the parrot family in my opinion. Macaws can do a severe puncture wound but cockatoos have 3 points instead of the macaws 1 point.

Here's a bad bite from a umbrella cockatoo on the lip http://www.charlieandpeggy.com/cockatoobite1.jpg


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i adore parrots of all kinds, but honestly, they scare me. their beaks, man. Ma's cockatiel hurt when he nipped, so their bigger beaks scare me.

last time i was a the pet store, there was a cute little parrot, who was super friendly. i got to feed him a treat, but he was more interested in mouthing my fingers. despite being scared, i let him, and he was surprisingly gentle. guess he was tasting me? lol i dunno what he was doing, but he was adorable. :I


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha their beaks do hurt if you aren't expecting it. I ended up accidentally (it was purely reflexive) punting our cockatoo halfway across his aviary when he bit me really hard on the shin.

I love galahs. My mum used to own a pair and one used to call the cat 'puddah puddah' and then bite its tail when it sat on the cage. 

Rosie is a beautiful girl. Looks like she is very happy with you.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he was more interested in licking on my finger, than biting down. cute little guy. wish we had the money to buy one. :I Ma's always wanted a blue and gold Macaw, but omg, the price tags on those guys. :I and the cages they need are HUGE! ;n;


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

> *Luimeril* i adore parrots of all kinds, but honestly, they scare me. their beaks, man. Ma's cockatiel hurt when he nipped, so their bigger beaks scare me.
> 
> last time i was a the pet store, there was a cute little parrot, who was super friendly. i got to feed him a treat, but he was more interested in mouthing my fingers. despite being scared, i let him, and he was surprisingly gentle. guess he was tasting me? lol i dunno what he was doing, but he was adorable. :I


I was holding a umbrella cockatoo who was being sold, it was still young but made me extremely nervous. The breeder didn't say anything about how they act once they mature. I even tried talking to him about it and he said all they want is attention and if you give it to them it's fine. Because of that holding his bird made me very afraid. It was very cute though, and super cuddly. Only problem was it wanted to kiss your face, and mouth your finger and ears. It also jumped onto a lady's head O.O 

Nothing bad happened but I didn't feel safe and would never buy a bird from that man.



LittleBettaFish said:


> Haha their beaks do hurt if you aren't expecting it. I ended up accidentally (it was purely reflexive) punting our cockatoo halfway across his aviary when he bit me really hard on the shin.
> 
> I love galahs. My mum used to own a pair and one used to call the cat 'puddah puddah' and then bite its tail when it sat on the cage.
> 
> Rosie is a beautiful girl. Looks like she is very happy with you.


Thankyou  I love when I'm out and about with her and another Galah person meets her. I feel a little pride when they are amazed by her color XD

Here's a pic i took of her last week  It reminds me of a flower lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

She definitely looks nice and healthy. Her plumage is beautiful. 

I do have to say galahs are stupid about traffic. They sit in the middle of round-abouts during peak hour, and then all of a sudden fly in front of your car making you think you are going to run them over.

I swear they tag team with the corallas and cockatoos to give you a heart attack whilst driving lol. ​


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> She definitely looks nice and healthy. Her plumage is beautiful.
> 
> I do have to say galahs are stupid about traffic. They sit in the middle of round-abouts during peak hour, and then all of a sudden fly in front of your car making you think you are going to run them over.
> 
> I swear they tag team with the corallas and cockatoos to give you a heart attack whilst driving lol. ​


She's not completely healthy, but waaaay better then when I got her. She still has some yellow and brownish feathers but most have been replaced already. After her old feathers are completely replaced she is going to be a awesome sight 

That's crazy XD I really wish there where native parrots in CA lol. I've seen some of the wild populations but nothing can compare to the birds in australia.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Galahs are gorgeous - I enjoyed your pics, she's a lovely bird. We have some wild ones here in the outer city occasionally, and a massive flock of corellas stops by for a week or so once a year - boy, are they noisy! 

Makes me miss living in the countryside. And yes, cockatoos have super-destructive beaks - I've seen them strip boards off a house. Don't want my finger caught in one. :lol:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Rosie has got me interested in Galahs. they're beautiful birds, and seem to be rather friendly and super smart. on one of my Tumblr blogs, i'm tracking the Galah tag, just to see the beautiful pictures. :3


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> Rosie has got me interested in Galahs. they're beautiful birds, and seem to be rather friendly and super smart. on one of my Tumblr blogs, i'm tracking the Galah tag, just to see the beautiful pictures. :3


Your spot on with that. They are highly intelligent and quick learners. Galahs naturally live in massive flocks so in captivity they are naturally not one person birds. They love meeting new people if you raise them right 

That's funny, I wonder if my photos of come up XD I have a tumblr for just photos of Rosie lol http://galah.tumblr.com/


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Rosie's currently going through a wave of spring hormones. I keep finding her trying to mate with her perch or playtop and being aggressive at times. I just got back from a walk and reached into her cage to pick her up, she got very puffy and bit me. Luckily it wasn't that bad, earlier in the day she made me bleed a little. 

I always try blocking her bites, right when she snaps I ball my hand into a fist with the back of my hand facing her, this way she can't bite. Usually when I do this she presses her head against my hand because she knows she can't bite.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Do birds go into "heat" the same way dogs and cats do?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

copperarabian said:


> Your spot on with that. They are highly intelligent and quick learners. Galahs naturally live in massive flocks so in captivity they are naturally not one person birds. They love meeting new people if you raise them right
> 
> That's funny, I wonder if my photos of come up XD I have a tumblr for just photos of Rosie lol http://galah.tumblr.com/


i actually reblog ALOT of photos from that blog! i roleplay a Medic from Team Fortress 2 who got a Galah, so i reblog alot of pictures from the galah tag, and from that blog in particular! lol


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Do birds go into "heat" the same way dogs and cats do?


No, they just get _feelings_ and those feelings get way more intense during the spring. Also when I say she tries to mate with her perch, I'll add she knows perfectly well that is not another bird but I'm not sure if that word is appropriate for this forum lol

It sucks for birds, they are very intelligent and often are frustrated that their mate, aka their human(which I am not in Rosie's eyes luckily) isn't willing to breed with them. It makes them very frustrated, expecially when owners are unknowingly touching their birds in ways only a mate should, such as on the back and pretty much anywhere that isn't the head or neck.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I ordered Rosie a new Pellet that arrived today from Oregon. She just hated the Harrison's pellets because they are so hard and bulky. She's been eating Lafeber's and roudy bush pellets mixed together but I don't like them but their the best the pet store carries(Lafeber's is better to me), they are filled with so much fillers and aren't very nutritious.

The new pellet is called Top Organic, they are a certified organic company and I actually recognize everything in the ingredients. It's also the same ingredients as another brand I like called feed your flock, in fact I think it's the exact same company that makes both. Feed your flock is only a label and they don't make their own pellets. 

The nice thing is it isn't very expensive, I paid $14 for the 4pound bag(plus $18 for 3 day shipping but some stores carry it). Compared to other pellets that's a awesome price, in fact I was a little nervous about hoe inexpensive it was lol. 

Here's the ingredients
_Rice, hulled millet, barley, alfalfa leaf, sunflower seed hulled, sesame seeds unhulled, quinoa whole, buckwheat hulled, dandelion leaf powder, carrot powder, spinach leaf powder, purple dulse, kelp, rose hips powder, rose hips crushed, orange peel powder, lemon peel powder, rosemary whole leaf, cayenne ground, crushed red chili peppers, nettle leaf. _

They also sent me a 1 pound bag of their certified organic seed mix, it's much better then the average seeds because you can sprout the seeds. Sprouting makes the seeds very nutritious for birds.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Rosie eats better than I do, haha. Sounds like a nice healthy meal.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Rosie eats better than I do, haha. Sounds like a nice healthy meal.


She eats better then me too XD


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Yesterday was my birthday, and being that I need things for Rosie that I can't buy myself guess what I put on my wishlist XD you guessed it, Rosie stuff lol

My dad and step mom gave me a $50 gift card for a bird store where I bought a awesome bird toy, and some treats that Rosie likes. 2

I wanted a perch for Rosie so I can stop making her use the kitchen chairs, my mom and step dad went searching all over the day of my Birthday looking for a perch lol Eventually they went by the bird show and got a tall PVC pipe T stand with 2 interchangeable perches and food/water bowels. One perch is a wooden dowel and the other is a textured plastic perch. I plan to either change the dowel to a natural wood or sand in different widths so it's a more natural shape. My parents also picked up a cool little trick toy I can teach Rosie, she has to put hoops on a post and a wooden toy. 

The next day my mom also ordered me the aviator harness, I can't wait to start using that  It's way less bulky so Rosie should like it more.

And lastly, although this isn't about Rosie, I asked my mom if we could redo our little 30-40g pond in the backyard so we went by the nursery and bought a waterlily, water iris, some grassy plant with tiny white puffballs, and 2 water hyacinth. I was going to put 1 hyacinth in my aquarium but I read it needs a ton of light so I think I'll move it to the pond.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ohmigosh, I missed your birthday! Happy late birthday, Ashley! I hope it was a super happy one (although, judging from your post, it was). Rosie made out like a bandit for your birthday. All her new cool things.  Didn't you get anything for yourself?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

My brother did get me the girl with the dragon tattoo and Ip man, and my sister made me this awesome scarf. Also Ksie is giving me giving me a deviant art premium membership for year.

I thought about asking for other stuff, but when I thought about it I really didn't want anything other then a macro lens and that can wait. My mom did say that I can spend $100 on whatever I want and that's included in my Bday.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sweet.  I'm glad you got a few things for yourself but knowing you, you're happiest when your pets are happy.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah, getting her stuff is pretty much getting me stuff too lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's how I feel when I get fish things as gifts nowadays.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago I ran into someone from the humane society and talked for a while about Rosie and his Galah. I told him how to block a large cockatoos bite and some other random parrot info and he asked if I wanted to do a parrot blog for the local humane society. He hadn't called me so I thought it wasn't going to happen. Today he called me though, and I am going to get to do a parrot blog for them  I'm so excited, I've actually been wanting to do some sort of volunteer work for them and with this I'll be able to help a lot of aprrot owners


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I always said you should write a book on bird care and this is a great start to that! Give us the link when you get it up. Even though I don't have a parrot, I'd love to read it.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i reblog enough of Rosie's pictures on Tumblr that her blog is on my 'crush list'... and i'm in the Galah tag, and someone recognized her on my 'crush list'. xD

Rosie and all your pictures have perked my interest in this beautiful parrot. don't know if it's the right one for me, but i do adore them. :3


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i reblog enough of Rosie's pictures on Tumblr that her blog is on my 'crush list'... and i'm in the Galah tag, and someone recognized her on my 'crush list'. xD
> 
> Rosie and all your pictures have perked my interest in this beautiful parrot. don't know if it's the right one for me, but i do adore them. :3


I'm so happy you like her photos, I have a lot of fun photographing her 
I think that may of been me lol I didn't even know what a crush list was until I saw that lol I really need to get my queue going again on my Galah tumblr, I plan to start doing flying exercises again with her next week so I'll hopefully get some good action shots. I also have a bunch I need to do minor edits to so I can post them but I've been a little busy.


O.O

I also really need to get the queue backed up on my copper bettas tumblr, hopefully the IBC show will help with that although the lighting will most likely suck. I'll see if Rocky will let me photograph her fish as well. Either way I'm excited


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I decided to start flying exercises again with Rosie today. I had her fly to a chair 5 times before stopping. She has a lot more lift now so she completely missed the chair and did a U-turn 3 times. The last time she panicked a little and flew halfway up the stairs after failing to land on the rail. poor girl was huffing and puffing. I need to find a large room like a ballroom that she can learn to fly without worrying about the end of the room.

I was able to get one photo with her in the frame. I put the camera on timer and sometimes I might get a shot.









Also, here she is on her new perch. I love to let her sit their while I'm doing art, or watching a movie. It's nice not needing to worry about her getting hungry and even more important thirsty. Hunger is pretty easy to tell because I can feel her crop, but I always worry about her feeling thirsty lol.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

She looks so proud and happy on her new perch. "Whee! It's so cool my Ashley had a birthday so I got some new things."


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

The last few days Rosie has learned she can attempt to fly after me when I leave the room, she tends to only do it when I leave and there are other people in the room. She'll fly and land somewhere on the floor and try to run after me XD 

She's also been randomly flying more often when I walk around with her, but because I've already made it a habit to hold her feet she usually doesn't go anywhere. Also, randomly flying doesn't mean she just takes flight spontantiusly, I can tell when she's going to do it, usually it's something in the room that is making her uneasy, a shadow from outside, or many other things that I don't notice myself. One of the times she did get flight she flew halfway round the room and I was able to stick my arm in front of her to land on.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Rosie is getting brave in her flight attempts. It sounds so cute though that she'll fly after you and try to follow. She really loves you, Ashley. 

And I'm glad she didn't miss the feathers you gave me.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Rosie is getting brave in her flight attempts. It sounds so cute though that she'll fly after you and try to follow. She really loves you, Ashley.
> 
> And I'm glad she didn't miss the feathers you gave me.


She is getting a brave 
If you ever want some more pink and gray body feathers let me know, I save as many as I can and keep them in a container.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the offer, Ashley and Rosie. 

Haha, you could make your own youtube channel of Rosie videos. I'd watch.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

It’s a little funny, but Rosie and my cocker spaniel Remmie are both afraid of one another. The other day Remmie was started to get more relaxed around Rosie and came closer, but she raised her crest and spread her wings then screamed at him and for two days he ran away whenever he saw me carrying her. I’ve tried to get them more used to one another, the little dogs and Rosie are fine together. I can only imagine how Remmie must feel to be so afraid yet watch the little dogs be fine with being near her.

Today I took Rosie with me into my parents room, Remmie was sleeping on the bed and after a few seconds Rosie flew from my hand to my shoulder, then proceeded to leap off my shoulder to fly out the door and down the hallway then through my door and land on my dresser where I found her breathing heavily. I put her on her cage after she caught her breath and she purred happily to me as I pet her. Although this was caused by Remmie being to close, I’m glad she is gaining more confidence in her flying ability because before she would of flown to the floor.

This is also another reminder of how careful I need to be with her so I don’t ever loose her to household dangers and open doors. I’m also very happy I have her harness.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wow. She's definitely gotten much better at flying. Although, it's amazing what fear does as a motivator. Poor Rosie and Remmie.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Wow. She's definitely gotten much better at flying. Although, it's amazing what fear does as a motivator. Poor Rosie and Remmie.


I feel so bad for them, luckily it comes and goes in waves. If Remmie gets very close to Rosie(usually if I have food and he wants it) she will get defensive whihc then makes Remmie realize she's very scary. It originated when she once nipped his nose(no blood though, she's not a hard biter) and then my sister's dog once ran into my room and tried to attack Rosie which made her afraid of larger dogs. A endless cycle.

Today Rosie went to fly to her perch but was way to high, she panicked a little then turned around and flew back towards me and she was able to land with one foot on each of my hands I held up for her.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Such a nimble girl. You're her safe spot, where she goes when she doesn't where else to go.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Rosie flying to her cage from my hand


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I just noticed her wings look clipped because of the angle. Here's a photo showing her flight feathers, slowly coming back. With those 4 feathers though she is fully able to fly.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Such a stunning sight, seeing her in flight like that.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Such a stunning sight, seeing her in flight like that.


I love it too, without my camera I would of missed it because she's so fast.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

We need video of this!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Your totally right, I've been meaning to make a updated video of her flying anyway. Just need to borrow a video camera XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

LOL. I'm about ready to get one and send it to you just cause I want video.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

The other day I removed the shredded paper from a foraging box, carefully filled it back in with 2 types of pellets(totally organic and lafeaber's pellets), pumpkin seeds, a couple raisins, a walnut broken into several pieces, and 2 lafeaber's nutri-berrys. I was very excited to see how Rosie responded, and when she finds out things she likes are hidden within. Instead, she very carefully picks it up and walks to the side of the play top where dances with it some then throws it on the floor. I pick it up and put it back and she does it again but faster this time. She loves playing fetch with me. 

When I'm out of town and her cage is my mom's room she will stare at my mom, and one by one throw all her fruit/veggies on the floor. She also does this with her toys. My mom complains how she always stares at her as she's doing it to make sure my mom is watching lol


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

*"They are a truly striking bird. I can take all kinds of birds with me anywhere and get a few looks and questions, but take a Rosie and everyone will stop to see!"*

I found this on a parrot breeders page. It takes about twice as long to go anywhere when I have Rosie with me lol. It's kinda funny though, I often ignore people when they comment on Rosie unless they outright ask to see her or try to get my attention. 

Now lets do a 180 turn, if Rosie is excited about someone I don't care how long they take at all, unless they're little kids who try to touch her without asking. I don't let very many people touch her because of germs, unless she's really showing off and wants to be touched. I've found that small kids are the most likely to just reach out and touch her, when they do that I pull her away and tell them that birds can bite and they always need to ask before touching and don't let them touch her. I let them watch her dance though, people always love she does that 


Here's a list of places I've brought Rosie

Petco
Petsmart
cos plus world market
Target
Walmart
Best Buy
The Mall(only twice, too crowded)
For Other Living Things
Micheal arts & crafts
Aaron Brothers
Game Stop

There's probably more, but that's all I can think of at the moment. Some of the places I'm not supposed to take her, like target and walmart because they carry food, but I stay well away from the food section. I'm not too worried though, the worst that can happen is they tell me I have to leave. The manager of Cos plus said it's fine if I bring Rosie to the store, that surprised me. It's also funny that every time I go to cos plus someone thinks Rosie is a fake bird.

Now if only I can get people to stop thinking she's a African Gray, that's the most common question I'm asked. African grays are much more stocky with a very short tail and rounder shorter wings while the Galah has long hawk-like wings and a long tail. They also have a larger head and much bigger beak then a Galah. When sitting the Galahs tail sometimes appears shorter then it is because they have longer wings. In both sitting photos their primary's end around the same place on the tail, the African gray has a short tail with short wings, and the galah has a long tail and long wings.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

She's pretty amazing. Such a well-traveled bird.  How does she do in the car?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> She's pretty amazing. Such a well-traveled bird.  How does she do in the car?


She does really good in the car, she'll purr and rub her face all over my cheek and make kissing noises if I kiss her cheek lol. She usually sits between the two front seats and at stop lights or straight roads I pick her up so she can see.

It took her a while to get used to it though, she would get really scared if it was at night and swing her head in circles over and over. When I first started driving with her she had to sit in my lap, if I tried putting her anywhere else she would jump and flap her wings trying to get to me which was a hazard. 

I'm hoping to get her a travel cage soon that I can put in the back seat, It makes me nervous having her in the front where a airbag can crush her.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Dang, I wish I could see people's expressions when you come to a stoplight and they see such a gorgeous bird sitting there with you.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Dang, I wish I could see people's expressions when you come to a stoplight and they see such a gorgeous bird sitting there with you.


Sometimes when I notice people noticing I ask Rosie to dance lol It makes Brooke laugh when she see's people staring haha. A few people have taken photos as well XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It would just be so fun to drive around with you for an afternoon with a video camera, taping people's reactions. XD


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Yesterday when I got back from camping and after I said hello to everyone I put Rosie on the shower door and jumped in the shower(nothing feels better then a shower after a camping trip when your dirty, and sweaty). I notice Rosie preening some so I take the mister(yes, I keep a bird mister bottle in the shower) and mist her some, and guess what! She lifted her wings and was enjoying it! First time she ever did that and it was awesome.

Here's a example of what she was doing, only difference is her head was down XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Some people swim with fish, some people take showers with cockatoos.  She looks pretty hilarious like that (it's such a funny angle!) but also so happy.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Some people swim with fish, some people take showers with cockatoos.  She looks pretty hilarious like that (it's such a funny angle!) but also so happy.


The photo isn't of her, I would get my camera wet if I tried XD It was super cute though.

And you'd be surprised, so many parrot people take showers with their birds. Even if the parrot doesn't get wet the humidity in the air is really good for them and their feathers.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Rosie's wings(first pic her bad leg slipped while landing, second pic is landing)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

She looks incredible in flight!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What kind of bird is she? I fell in love with a beautiful sun conureat Petsmart. They sold him a few weeks ago.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> What kind of bird is she? I fell in love with a beautiful sun conureat Petsmart. They sold him a few weeks ago.


She's a Galah cockatoo, also known as a rose breasted cockatoo. They are one of the few species of parrots that benefited from human cities and are very common in australia  

Wouldn't it be awesome to have galahs and other cockatoos come to your bird feeder


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*packs up and moves to Australia* Although the prospect of running into a mad kangaroo in your front yard isn't so pleasant.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Isn't this kinda creepy XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

At first I thought that was some artistic shot of Rosie, taken from a weird angle . . .


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I ordered Rosie a new cage Tuesday and it came yesterday, I was so excited I opened it and carried it upstairs in pieces after failing to carry it upstairs in the box(got it two steps before giving up because the box was huge and the cage inside weighs 89 pounds). Rosie went to it right away and never looked back, it completly amazed me. Normally parrots don't like change and I was expecting to have her new cage sitting in the middle of my room for at least a day. 

I let her watch me build it, she was super interested. I even let her sit on it for a while until she climbed to her old cage to get some water. After it was finished and only had a wooden dowel I open the door and put it against her playtop and she immediatly started climbing in and sat on the wooden dowel. I added pellets,fresh food, water and one toy (toys, food, and water still present in her old cage) and after 2 hours she didn't even look at her old cage. It was so cool, she didn't even care at all when I took her old cage away.

Since being in the new cage she can move around so much more and has been playing with her toys some(before she barely touched them) and a second ago I saw her put her head down and spread out her wings about to go spazy(having fun) and I accidentally distracted her lol Overall I lvoe this cage and can't believe how perfect it is for her, and HUGE. It's 36 wide, 27 deep, 60 tall. her old cage was only had a living space of 22 wide, 18 deep, and like 25 tall a pitiful fraction of the size of her new cage.





































this was taken right after the photo above, she saw me looking at her and was coming over to say hi and be pet


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

She looks like a queen in her castle now.  Happy for you, Rosie! Beautiful new home.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Rosie's favorite toy is a eucalyptus branch, something cockatoos shred and eat naturally in the wild, it's even a healthy tonic for them. Non Australian species shouldn't be given eucalyptus. 



















The wooden dowel in the pic above was removed and I made her a sisal rope perch


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Is it just me or does her color look even more vibrant in her new home?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Is it just me or does her color look even more vibrant in her new home?


In a lot of my photos I use pretty dramatic lighting, this is just average lighting that really shows her color well  She's also getting lighter and prettier as her calcium deficiency gets better. Her avian vet was strongly against calcium supplements and said that over time a good diet will sort everything out. 

So as she gets healthier and her feather dust comes back more she looks even better  It's hard to tell without comparing photos lol. I'm kinda disappointing I didn't take a bunch in the same soft lighting.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Where do you find the eucalyptus branches? There are hundreds of eucalyptus groves out in the country here. My mom hates them, says they smell like cat pee. 

I'm so glad she's getting healthier. Why was her vet against the supplements?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Where do you find the eucalyptus branches? There are hundreds of eucalyptus groves out in the country here. My mom hates them, says they smell like cat pee.
> 
> I'm so glad she's getting healthier. Why was her vet against the supplements?


it's easy to give to much of a supplemented and make them sick plus they can get it naturally from certain foods. Rosie needs more calcium so I give her foods high in calcium, she gets dark leafy greens like kale, collard greens, trying to find dandelion leaves for sale, mustard greens are good. For treats I give her almonds which have a ton of calcium. 

There are 4 giant eucalyptus trees conveniently in my backyard. Used to be 5 but because they where planted so close together one was severely stunted . Huge trees, they are visible from the front of the house and it's a two story. I can only reach branches on one tree though D: and that's only because randomly on the trunk some little branches grow out. I look up and see gum buts and blossoms I only dream of giving Rosie lol, next time the trees get trimmed I'm going to have a field day.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You're going to have a field day, or Rosie?  That's definitely convenient. Hurray for Rosie!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Using a old coconut toy, shredders, and bird foraging paper I made Rosie a brand new toy that doubles as a foraging toy. I broke apart a almond(Rosie’s favorite Treat that won’t go bad in a few hours) and stuffed pieces in various depths of the shredded paper.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

a few new pics of Rosie 

















Rosie on my niece's head with her Rambo scratch. 


















My niece loves petting Rosie when her crest is up, she pushes it down and it pops right back up lol



















Rosie wants to be on the shower door


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, Rosie! I love the "mohawk" look she gets when her crest is up.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I like it too  Sometimes when I take her places people don't always believe me when I say she's a cockatoo since her crest isn't noticeable when it's down and so I ask her to dance and it pops right up lol People are always surprised by it even when they expect it haha

I especially like when someone is like "look a parrot!" and they come over to see her and ask questions, I just say she's a Galah and leave out cockatoo and when she dances and her crest pops up people are blown away XD She loves meeting people so much and totally shows off for them haha.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

She is one amazing, awesome bird, Copper. When does she get her own facebook page?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Hahaha hopefully not for a long time XD I'm not too into facebook XD I use it to post of birdtricks.com and because my mom made me lol She's so funny.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Get t-shirts printed up, then. Start a Rosie fan club.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Yesterday Rosie flew for the first time out side. I bought a 100' light rope and secured one end to her harness lead and the other to a heavy duty stainless steal quick link then loop the rope through 2 belt loops and attach the quick link the the first belt loop. 

Hopefully I'll get some really cool photos from her flying outside. Here's a video but it's the third flight and she was getting tired. The first two times she also passes me but loops back around to land on me. I'll only let her do two flights from now on so she can get more muscle.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Aw, she did look a little worn out. Her landing was a little bumpy. "Whew, I just flew in from San Jose and boy are my wings tired!"

I also loved the video you have when you tried to get her make sounds. I loved watching her crest go up and down.


----------

